# Dish or Directv for soccer



## 3colors (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any soccer fans out there who recommend one over the other. I know Setanta is $14.99 a month on either. What about channels like GOLTV and FSC? Are these pay channels as well?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

for soccer DISH NETWORK all the way
FSC is included in some packages.i have the classic 250 and it includes FSC
:hurah:


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

DirecTV has dedicated UEFA Champions League channels, plus channels for La Liga. Plus GOL TV.


----------



## dstorm (Mar 25, 2008)

I think Direct TV is better - 

Primarily because of GOL TV and the UEFA Champions League exclusive coverage. 

The Champions League dedicated channels are fantastic -


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

dstorm said:


> I think Direct TV is better -
> 
> Primarily because of GOL TV and the UEFA Champions League exclusive coverage.
> 
> The Champions League dedicated channels are fantastic -


dedicated channels?
explain please


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

domingos35 said:


> dedicated channels?
> explain please


there are about ten of those channels available each match day, covering pretty much all of the games, most in hd.


----------



## jbjorgen (Jan 7, 2010)

I really liked having both FSC and Fox Sports World when I had Dish.


----------



## iwmtv (Jan 14, 2010)

Is there a breakdown someone can point me too?

I'm deciding between Dish and Directv and soccer is a priority. I will probably be subscribing to Setanta on either.

Are the Directv UEFA dedicated channels free?

Are there any channels that one has the other doesn't?

So far it sounds like Direct Tv would be better.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

iwmtv said:


> Are the Directv UEFA dedicated channels free?


They are on my package (Choice Xtra HD DVR).​


> Are there any channels that one has the other doesn't?


Gol TV, FSC and FSE are included in the DirecTV Sports Pack ($13.99). Gol TV is not available on On DISH.

DirecTV offers ESPN Deportes on an add-on international package ($14.99). It also includes Telemundo, Telefutura, TyC (Argentina) and MUN 2.

You used to be able to add augmented Spanish channels to DISH, but I don't see it anymore. ​


> So far it sounds like Direct Tv would be better.


I agree.​


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

Setanta is pretty much dead. Fox is taking back rights after Feb 28. Fox Soccer Plus launches on March 1.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/444608-Fox_Soccer_1_Setanta_Nil.php

Another place I would ask this question is the Big Soccer forums...

http://www.bigsoccer.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=688

Anyhow, as of today I would say that no one knows. The knockout stage UEFA appears to be on Fox regional networks and FSC, on 2 games at a time, so no need for the extra DirecTV channels.

Add the fact that FSC is supposed to be HD any day now. DirecTV has a satellite coming on line soon...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164555

When that happens, it would be hard to imagine, given the fact that they add regional sports nets at an amazing clip, that they wll not add FSC in HD and offer FSC+. They are the sports leader after all.

As of now, ESPN2 has Saturday morning EPL games. FSC on both Dish and DirecTV. Gol on DirecTV.

ESPN has the rights for the World Cup. This should be covered equally by bith Dish and DirecTV. I think both carry the same channels, but ESPN3D may be an issue.

The answer today is probably DirecTV. March 1, it could be Dish. After May 1 or so (when D12comes on line, but who cares, no Europe league until August), it could be DirecTV again.


----------

